#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Ρωτούμε - Απαντούν : Αμοιβές

## Xάρης

Σ' αυτό το θέμα θέτουμε ερωτήματα σχετικά με τις *Αμοιβές* και ο συνάδελφος κος* Τζάρας* *Μιχάλης*, Αρχιτέκτονας Μηχανικός μέλος της επιτροπής αμοιβών ΤΕΕ και της Μ.Ε. ΓΟΚ, με μεγάλη πείρα και εξειδίκευση σε ανάλογα θέματα, θα μας απαντήσει εντός του πρώτου πενθημέρου του αμέσως επόμενου μήνα.
---
Η συνεργασία με τον κ. Τζάρα *δεν ισχύει* πλέον.*
*Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Απαιτείται ή όχι, βάσει του άρθρου 104, παράγραφος 2 του Π.Δ. 696/1974 όπως αυτό τροποποιήθηκε από το Π.Δ. 515/1989, κατάθεση της αμοιβής του μελετητή μηχανικού στην Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος,  ΠΡΙΝ  από την έγκριση της αντίστοιχης μελέτης;  

Για την πρωτοκόλληση ενός φακέλου προκειμένου να εκδοθεί μια οικοδομική άδεια ζητάτε (ορθώς κατά τη γνώμη μου) να υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο έντυπο κατάθεσης της αμοιβής των μελετών που συνοδεύουν την αίτηση (συνήθως τοπογραφικό, αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη και μελέτη παθητικής πυροπροστασίας).

Δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται το ίδιο και κατά τον έλεγχο της στατικής μελέτης και την ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών;

----------

